# Torrunt's Cartoon Drawings



## Torrunt (Apr 22, 2008)

Thought I'll make an Art Thread here for random things that i draw with my awesome Graphics Tablet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bear
Bunny Rabbit
Mushed Carrooots
Geek
Tooth Paste Man 3 Picture
Team Fortress 2 - Engineer
Team Fortress 2 - Pyro


What do you think?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 22, 2008)

Torrunt = Art master


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, you certainly have some uh, _unique _ideas. I wouldn't have ever thought of those scenes when I draw.


----------



## Gian (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol @ Bear.
Nice style, XD.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 29, 2008)

haha thats mad. a lot of talent right there.


----------



## Torrunt (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for the complements.

Team Fortress 2 - Engineer
Team Fortress 2 rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's about time i took a go at drawing some fan art with my graphics tablet.


----------



## TheStump (May 4, 2008)

lol toothpasteman


----------



## Torrunt (Jun 10, 2008)

I finally drew something else: another character from Team Fortress 2.

Team Fortress 2 - Pyro


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
t.
Drawings.


----------



## Roihukasvi (Nov 23, 2009)

Well hello there!
I'd like to ask you about your drawings of Team Fortress 2 Pyro and Engineer. Could you make them litle bit smaller to fit in Steam Avatars? If you give permission to use them as a avatar. They must 150kb or smaller. 

Thank you, 
regards Roihukasvi.

ps: You may conctact me via msn:
*[email protected], *which is sure that i'll pm back 100%

or here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you can.


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome stuff, those are really sweet drawings!


----------



## spanton (Jan 24, 2010)

hey torrunt i say your pyro drawing and i was wondering if i could use it on my steam accoun picture


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 24, 2010)

spanton said:
			
		

> hey torrunt i say your pyro drawing and i was wondering if i could use it on my steam accoun picture


Good bump.


----------



## spanton (Jan 24, 2010)

Good bump. 

?

whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 24, 2010)

spanton said:
			
		

> Good bump.
> 
> ?
> 
> whats that supposed to mean?


A thread not posted in for nearly 3 months. You post in it. That is a bump. 

Forum Rules.
What is internet forum bumping?


----------



## spanton (Jan 24, 2010)

aww ty


----------



## Jothri (Feb 7, 2010)

The bear one is funny.


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I sister has a tablet, I should try using it.


----------

